# Identification please :)



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2012)

This is a lizard found by somebody on fb I have their permission to post it as they would like to know what it is before they let it go(the box is where they found it when shifting it from a quarry)




cant get a clearer pic sorry


----------



## reptishack101 (May 20, 2012)

Looks like a knob tail gecko of some sort can't really tell :/


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 20, 2012)

Nephrurus amyae?


----------



## Chicken (May 20, 2012)

Its a nephurus asper, or a spiny knob tailed gecko.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 20, 2012)

rough knob tailed gecko,[Nephrurus asper]
they need to let it go.


----------



## Pseudo (May 20, 2012)

Nephrurus asper


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, The Men who found it are taking to a vet to make sure it is OK they are worried it might get hurt/killed at the quarry


----------



## eipper (May 20, 2012)

its N. asper.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 20, 2012)

yeap its not a n amyae so it must be a asper


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 20, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Probably not the best thing to say mate, as it might entice the person that found it to keep & sell...


Not to worry, I have not disclosed the amount to them.... I am mortally disgusted in their reaction to the Identification anyhow gggrrrr I repeat their words " IT IS NOT A GECKO, it is some other lizard" how rude, gosh people can be ignorant sometimes????? sorry for wasting your time guys


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 20, 2012)

yes it is


----------



## Australis (May 20, 2012)

MoreliaJewels said:


> Not to worry, I have not disclosed the amount to them.... I am mortally disgusted in their reaction to the Identification anyhow gggrrrr I repeat their words " IT IS NOT A GECKO, it is some other lizard" how rude, gosh people can be ignorant sometimes????? sorry for wasting your time guys



Haha.. yes it does not really look like a conventional gecko. Especially if they are more accustomed to the white Asian house geckos. I wouldnt be too put off... some people would of just put it under their boot. 

Give them the latin name or common name and tell them to punch it into a google image search... put a case of ya preferred poison on the line as well.


----------

